# Fund for James



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Well, I'm going to start saving up my money so I can take James to the vet when he needs it. Would anyone be interested in me drawing your hedgehog(s)? I draw them online which you can print out or whatnot. :3 All the money goes towards James and his health. Images can be any size, just let me know what you want.~

Some examples of my art:

















More can be found here, but they aren't of hedgehogs. They're just basically to show you my style and quality.

http://qosik.deviantart.com/gallery/

Any amount of money is accepted. :3 I'm not sure if I'll get anything for my work though, as I'm not that good.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Very cute ^^

Is Pyropets a lot like Neopets? I was on there for much of middle and high school and enjoyed it very much until they sold their souls to advertising :x


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks! Well, Pyropets is a newer virtual pet site.  Though you could say it's similar to Neopets.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

cool.  

If you like anime styles you should join GaiaOnline. I'm not on anymore but I enjoyed it very much.

And I will think about some hedgie pics from you


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I happen to think your work is very good. I also happen to think you should stop devaluing yourself and your art and set a price for your drawings.


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

I agree! Set a price! They're beautiful.


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

D'aww. You guys are so nice.~
Well, what do you guys think I should sell for? :0 I'm completely at a loss on that.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Mew said:


> D'aww. You guys are so nice.~
> Well, what do you guys think I should sell for? :0 I'm completely at a loss on that.


I think pricing is one of the hardest things an artist has to figure out before selling their work...that being said, I think a price should be composed of a basic number for your time (say, $5 per hour) and then a percent of what you've spent on materials, if any, since you said you draw them online.

And shetland's right, your work is good, I love the little hedgie plushie you made of James, it makes me go "Awww"...


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you!  Wow, really $5 dollars per hour? :0 I didn't think that it'd be worth _that_ much! If anyone is interested, I could make enough for James in little time.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

If there's one thing I learned in my past endeavor to be an artist it's that you can't compare yourself to others but I do it _all the time_ and as a result thought my work to be inferior.

And besides, what could possibly be the negative outcome of setting a price? Upside, you get money for your hard work, downside, you don't earn money. And if they tell you your prices are too high don't listen to them  .


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Mew said:


> Thank you!  Wow, really $5 dollars per hour? :0 I didn't think that it'd be worth _that_ much! If anyone is interested, I could make enough for James in little time.


Industry standard for a trained designer is $20 per hour and *up*, and Quilled1 one has it on the head, if someone says you're charging too much, don't listen to them. Thank them kindly for their feedback and move along. ^_^


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah, you guys are right. :3
I'll set the price. Thank you for the help.~

EDIT: It won't let me edit my first post, so I can't really update. D:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

And I'll let you in on a little secret...people like me: can't draw stick people without a ruler... don't know a thing about art but know what we like/want...and there are a LOT of people like me...we see you artsy folks like you and are so absolutely blown away and awe inspired by the obvious talent and creativity, that we think whatever you're charging isn't enough...we don't know how to begin putting a price on something we can. not. comp. re. hend.

I didn't get this until out of the blue my seemingly ******* BF (scruffy; always in a hoodie & cap; need a ladder to get into his olive drab truck; tatts & piercing) sat down and drew a beautiful picture of flowers for me...just like that!...I gushed...he looked at me blankly...I showed him my attempt to draw a nice pic. :roll: Then he got it: when you can do it and do it well, you don't get that REALLY - not all of us are creative and talented that way.  

If we don't know how much to offer it's likely cuz it's kinda 'priceless' to us...

IMHO.


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

I really appreciate that MissC.  That's a good way to look at things.


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

I agree with what everyone has said. People will buy your work... the more you put into it, the more they will pay. If you make a beautiful picture (which you have two examples of), they will pay for the picture, and print it. But me, I'd kind of like a hedgehog button, customized to Shocktop's color and with Shocktop's name that fits in your style.

I happen to know button making is easy, if you have the tools available. All you print off a picture inside a circle, put it into the machine, and *crunch*, beautiful, _quality_ button. I also know I'd be willing to pay more for something like this, plus shipping. That way I could show off your work to EVERYONE. Mostly because I'm obsessed with hedgehogs (and more specifically Shocktop), but also because I love your art style, and I wouldn't be able to do it myself; therefore I would be willing to pay you to do it.

Sometimes copy centers will have button makers-- you take in your template and printed design, and hand them over- they'll press them into buttons for cents per button. But I'd say buttons are worth more than a few cents-- I'd pay dollars on top of your art time.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

OOh... I agree with mtnwmn... I would like a button of my hedgie Charley, I'd clip it onto my purse and share my hedgie obsession with the outside world ^_^

I'd probably get a few actually, to decorate a few things...

If you're into digital art and want to sell things featuring your work, I've had a shop on Zazzle.com for years, it's FREE to join, create a shop, and create as many products as you want (at least, I haven't reached a cap yet)  

Tee shirts, buttons, you name it, it's on there just about. Other print-on-demand sites you could sell your work through include Spreadshirt.com and CafePress.com, though IMO CafePress is not what it used to be, and the free shops are kinda limited. 

~Katie


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Just wanted to agree with what everyone else has said. Your work is fantastic! Very cute and full of personality. I love the idea of personalized hedgehog buttons!


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

Please consider these hints from people who know! I'm excited about thinking about how I could use buttons (even attaching one to her cage, so when my heard grows they have nametags on their cages).

I'm ready to beg.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

I second the notion of buttons and can attest to how easy they are to make. My FIRST Robotics team raised money by selling buttons (the machine paid for itself eventually since so many people bought em at only $1/button!)


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Hmm, how does this Zazzle work? :3 I'd be more than willing to make you guys buttons if I'm able.~ If I'm not though, would you guys still be interested?


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

I _would_ still buy your artwork, but I'd pay more for a finished piece. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Alright.  I talked to my mom, and she said I could make buttons once I figure out how, and if the payment would include the button's cost.


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

When you figure it out, PM me and I'll send you a picture so you know what shocktop looks like... and we'll sort out how to do a payment. 

Remember, I'm willing to pay for your time, the price of the buttons, and shipping... and I'll probably want more than one  Don't cheat yourself when you price it!!!


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Haha, will do.  If it turns out I can't make the buttons, would you still like me to draw your hedge? :3 How much less would you pay?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I'll gladly pay for a pic similar to your profile pic...of me and Snarfer...or my BF and Snarf??? I dunno...anyway...I will gladly pay you for your time, supplies, talent, shipping, creativity...whatever...I will even pay you extra if you make the decision FOR me. :lol:


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Well, I would gladly make you a picture like that.  I can't make anything like buttons at the moment, and I'm not 100% sure if I'll be able to, would you still want that picture? :3 If so, I can start right now. I can decide on a picture for you if needed.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Mew said:


> Well, I would gladly make you a picture like that.  I can't make anything like buttons at the moment, and I'm not 100% sure if I'll be able to, would you still want that picture? :3 If so, I can start right now. I can decide on a picture for you if needed.


No button...just a pic would be awesome...I will forward you a pic of Snarf and me? BF? still don't know...<sigh>...and we can talk $$$$.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Mew said:


> Hmm, how does this Zazzle work? :3 I'd be more than willing to make you guys buttons if I'm able.~ If I'm not though, would you guys still be interested?


Zazzke works by you making the art, uploading it to their website via your shop (free to make, just gotta sign up for one) and then put it on a product using their tool(s), it's super easy, but if you need help just shoot me a PM, I can walk you through it.

Best part? It costs you NOTHING to do all of this. Zazzle is print on demand, so you don't pay for stock, rather, when someone orders, say, a button, they print that one button, package it, ship it off, and then you get your comission, which after you make $25 or more, is sent to you via check or PayPal if you have it.

So with parental permission, voila, instant products. Then we can all go on there, tell you what we want our hedgie art on product wise, a few clicks, and we're happy customers ^_^

I like this idea because I too would be willing to fork over more for a product already made


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

And a business is born! See a need, fill a need  .

I'll still get a picture if you can't do buttons. I'll have to figure out what I want first, though .


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Ya, me too ^_^

I kinda want a Charley plushie.... which I will then have printed onto fabric, or an iron-on sheet, and make a real plushie out of it, take pictures, and show everyone here.


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

@Alastrina; So you'd like me to draw you a plushie like one of my examples?


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Ooh yes please!

I have a whole topic full of Charley pictures for reference:

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=3662

Take your pic(k) <-- see my pun *grin*

PM me if you need any other details!


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

How much would you be willing to pay?


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

It would honestly depend on the file format of the final product; a raster image, something typically produced by Photoshop and like programs, is more or less going to lose definition when enlarged... which I plan on doing. A vector image like those produced by Adobe Illustrator and similar is infinitely scalable, I could make it any size I wanted for printing.

I would be willing to pay more for a vector than a raster image, up to $20-25 USD for the vector depending on the time it takes you ^_^

A jpeg/png/etc (raster formats) would need to be 300dpi for the $20ish mark, because this is an optimal resolution for print.

If this is all greek, just tell me to shoo until morning, it's 2am where I am and I've been up 16+ hours cleaning and doing homework, I do need to go to bed soon ^_^


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Well, I can draw it at any size. :3 I can save it in any file format that SAI allows.
Message me with all the details, and I'll get started on it asap.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Will do! Tomorrow for sure since I should have been in bed 4 hours ago, I gotta play catchup


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Alright.  Can't wait to hear from you!~


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

As the old lady on here!!!!!!!! I will add 2 more comments. If I like an item and it is well made I will pay more for it. I also peeked at your age. Don't get overwhelmed with orders. I am sure you have other activites and school work, etc + time to spend with James.


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Haha, thanks Shetland.


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Finished my first commission!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I just got my artwork, and I love it  

I got a preview in order to take a peek before payment and delivery of the files. It looks just like what I asked for, and is overall, outrageously cute!

~Katie


----------

